# ياللا نجدد المنتدى



## ++menooo++ (12 مارس 2006)

*ياللا نجدد المنتدى*

*اقتراحى
هو عباره عن شريط او صفحه زى الرووم بتاع الشات
بيكون ظاهر فى اعلى اى صفحه و اللى عايز يكتب اى حاجه بيكتبها و الناس ترد على بعض بطريقه اسرع
و ينفع برده للحوارات و المنتاقشات السريعه 



الاقتراح التانى:::::::::::::

ان الصفحه الاولى فى كل قسم تكون بتتحرك فى شريط متجه من اليسار لليمين 
و الناس تشوفه
صدقنونى دى مش تفاهات انا اتمنى اننا نعمل تطوير للمنتدى علشان تزيد المشاركات
و احب اوضح اكتر ان فى الصفحه الرئيسيه يظهر الصفحه الاولى لكل المواضيع
لكن فى الاعاب مثلا يظهر فى الشريط ده كل الالعاب متحركه من اليمين لليسار زى الفهرست
بحيث تتعرض كل المواضيع فى اربع صفحات
ياللا الارااااااااااااء السريعه*​


----------



## Messias (15 مارس 2006)

مش عارف هيبقى كويس و لا لاء

لكن ممكن تغرق المنتدى بالردود و المواضيع 


أقترح رجوع الشات اللى كان موجود قبل كده مع تحديثه 

هو راح فين ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

*هو ممكن نضيف الشات من جديد, او نعمل صفحة جديدة ليه, بس الاقتراح الثاني مش فاهمه...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (15 مارس 2006)

عزيزى روك
انا اقصد فى الاقتراح التانى
ان يكون ان عندما ادخل المرشد الروحى تظهر مواضيع المرشد الروحى متحركه فى شريط من اليسار لليمين بحيث تعرض كل المواضيع على عجله ليتمكن كل شخص من معرفه كل المواضيع و لو شخص وقف على اى عنوان يقف الشريط و يكون فى امكانيه الدخول لهذا الموضوع 
لو عايز مزيد من الشرح انا مستعد
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2006)

menooo قال:
			
		

> عزيزى روك
> انا اقصد فى الاقتراح التانى
> ان يكون ان عندما ادخل المرشد الروحى تظهر مواضيع المرشد الروحى متحركه فى شريط من اليسار لليمين بحيث تعرض كل المواضيع على عجله ليتمكن كل شخص من معرفه كل المواضيع و لو شخص وقف على اى عنوان يقف الشريط و يكون فى امكانيه الدخول لهذا الموضوع
> لو عايز مزيد من الشرح انا مستعد
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
هذا الخيار حيبطئ تصفح المنتدى لكثير من الناس, و المواضيع هي اصلا موجودة في كل منتدى, يعني الشريط المتحرك هو شئ كمالي فقط...


----------



## ++menooo++ (16 مارس 2006)

اوكى روك دى مصلحه المنتدى انه ميكونش بطىء يبقى مش مهم الاقتراح الثانى يبقى يا ريت تبدأ فى تنفيذ الاقتراح الاول
سلام ونعمه


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

*روك عايز اعرف هل حتقوم بتنفيز الاقتراح الاول زى ما قلت ولا ايه*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## My Rock (7 أبريل 2006)

*نعم حبيبي مينو لكن في الوقت المناسب...*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 أبريل 2006)

شكرا روك على ردك السريع


----------

